# Snapper two stage engine replacement



## Jreinan01 (Dec 29, 2013)

New to the board looking for HELP  So, I planned on just SIMPLY replacing the engine on my Snapper I724 two stage snowblower ...it currently has a Tecumseh 7hp H70 Snow King and I was planning on replacing it with a Predator 6.5hp. But when I started shredding it all down I came to realize that the snow king has two drive pulleys on it, how if at all can I replace this with a single shaft engine?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

It is possible to do since I had a two shaft Tecumseh on my MTD. Take a look under Mr GustoGuy in the MTD forum and it will show you in detail how I swapped my old two shaft engine for a single shaft engine


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think anyone is currently selling engines with the extended camshaft pto for the dual set ups. There might be 1 or 2 small Briggs models meant for small tillers, but they charge a premium for them. You can find them on CL or ebay from time to time, but they are priced like gold. Depending on the damage you can get away with switching the front sump and camshaft from one engine with another similar engine that didn't have the second shaft.

As a work around, some people have just tossed single shaft engines on these blowers. That gives you 2 forward speeds and 6 reverse and your speeds are all about twice as fast as before. Some people have fixed this by flipping the gear boxes in MTD machines upside down.

Here is one guy that flipped his:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/1171-[build]-repower-mdt-6-5hp-clone.html

And here is another:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...r-212cc-impeller-kit-throws-snow-50-feet.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ost-effective-way-vrs-buying-new-machine.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...y-predator-212cc-powered-1996-mtd-5-22-a.html

MrGustoGuy - YouTube

And here is a third:
atvrider452's channel - YouTube


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

jreinan01 welcome to sbf. fill us in about your 7hp why you want to change motors. gayland


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

I finished an engine swap on a Gilson Snowthrower. I used the two drive pulley from the old seized engine and put in on the new 6.5hp generic engine from Princess Auto. Luckily, it works. I do need to make some modifications to add a bracket for the chute control and the auger control. Oh, and a replacement handle for the drive control.

If the shafts are of a different size, then you can build your own. Princess Auto sells parts so you can make your own drive pulley. They even have dual drive pulleys with a bolt in shaft adaptor (not sure if I got the terminology right). 

Another problem that I encountered was that the bolt holes on the engine are metric. Luckily I caught that before "screwing up" the threads.

Ooops. I misunderstood. OP meant two shafts ....


----------



## Jreinan01 (Dec 29, 2013)

BB Cub said:


> jreinan01 welcome to sbf. fill us in about your 7hp why you want to change motors. gayland


Haha...well....this is only partly about actually cleaning the driveway  My buddies and I are gear head kind of guys and compete about everything. So in short there is not a **** thing wrong with the Tecumseh engine, the Predator just has MUCH MUCH better aftermarket support (More Power). This is a "rat rod" snowblower. I have transmission swapped now, just trying to figure out the shifter now... I will post some pics when done. But here are some pics of the rat rod part...


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for ansering my question. post pictures as you go and so the guys can see your progress and maybe give you some pointers. good luck gayland.


----------

